# Networking stopped working properly for no reason



## aurora (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello

I've been using FreeBSD 7.2 with no problems for months and this evening its networking function stopped working for no apparent reason. 

`# ifconfig ndis0`

shows wireless networking values are ok, ssid associated, status active, etc.

but pinging to any computer or router at the LAN returns no response. I've tried 
`# ifconfig ndis0 down`

and bringing up the Ethernet (cable connection) and exactly the same problem: status active, etc but no pinging at all, no connection to the network. Really strange.

There's only one more symptom about this problem and it's:

While starting up FreeBSD, during which the entries from rc.conf are being run it takes too long to run the entries, for instance running apache22_enable="YES" entry or sendmail_enable="YES" entry; they take too long to run. I've tried disabling them (by putting # to them at /etc/rc.conf) but this time any other entry from rc.conf (for my case, for example : sshd_enable entry) started to take too long to run. It seems, whichever entry freebsd finds in /etc/rc.conf next takes too long. 

So I've given up trying. Looking forward to your comments and suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2011)

The Interrupted Unix FAQ, #1.

Granted, it's a little terse.  The point is that when DNS isn't working right, there's a long timeout before it fails and gives up.

You don't give enough information to tell how DNS is set up.  Usually, running dhclient(8) sets nameserver entries in /etc/resolv.conf.  If your setup has a static IP, that has to be done manually.


----------



## aurora (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for the comment. I've just checked with the DNS server and it's working perfectly. It's got static IP. 

Strange thing is all that happened without me changing any setting or doing anything.


----------



## aurora (Aug 21, 2011)

Ops, I've got the cause of trouble: I guess it's an Wireless Access Point standing nearby. It must be interfering with the wireless of FreeBSD machine causing network to disfunction. And when I tried cabled network I must have forgotten to 
`# ifconfig rl0 down / up && /etc/ rc.d/netif stop / start` sequence.

FreeBSD's networking is functioning properly again!


----------

